# [OT] Portatili davvero piccoli

## d3vah

Salve a tutti e spero che il mio OT venga perdonato... 

Volevo chiedervi se eravate a conoscenza di qualche sito o per lo meno il modello di un qualsiasi portatile che rispekki le seguenti caratteristike:

 Schermo: tft12 o al max 13

 Ram: 256

 Processore: Celerno/Pentium Duron/Athlon insomma qualcosa che un po' cammina

 Hd: 30/40 gb

 Scheda di rete

 Una geforce 2 è anche troppo potente

Tutto il resto è opzionale.

L'idea di base è che non mi serve un portatile come in genere oggi viene concepito a me serve una sorta di palmare con hd e tastiera una cosa piccola e leggera da portare con un sk di rete e basta. Il cdrom se fosse esterno meglio ancora cosi istallo il sitema operavivo e non uso + cd. Senza floppy senza nulla insomma... se non fosse che la sk sonora è un piccolo chip sulla sk madre leverei anche quella.

Mi serve un qualcosa di leggero da portare in facoltà per usare matlab e programmare tutto qui. Tanto il pc a case ce l'ho e quello pensa a fare tutto il resto (musica, film)

Spero di aver reso l'idea

Grazie a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se vuoi una serie x86 questo ibm dovrebbe fare al caso tuo (pero' e' un centrino).

Se vuoi un ppc anche gli ibook  fanno al caso tuo

----------

## d3vah

Costa un botto l'ibm......... il mac sembra molto bello ma non vorre iche poi devo essere costretto ad usare windows e resto fregato..... Ogni tanto i prof se ne escono con applicazioni vergognose ma l'idea non è male....

Magari trovassi un x86 sotto i 1000 euro.... chiedo troppo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho trovato anche questo della dell ma trovarne uno sotto i 1000E sara' difficile.

----------

## shev

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Costa un botto l'ibm......... il mac sembra molto bello ma non vorre iche poi devo essere costretto ad usare windows e resto fregato..... Ogni tanto i prof se ne escono con applicazioni vergognose ma l'idea non è male....

 

Sottoscrivo la proposta dell'ibook: rapporto prezzo/qualità altissimo, ci gira linux, Mac Os X (che è veramente spettacolare, sto per rivedere le partizioni sul mio PBook  :Razz:  ) e puoi emulare tranquillamente windows con VirtualPC (se non ricordo male il nome). In pratica puoi far girare il 99% delle applicazioni disponibili per i vari Os (o così dice Apple  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Magari trovassi un x86 sotto i 1000 euro.... chiedo troppo?

 

I 12" x86 li avevo cercati anch'io prima di prendere il pbook, ma o trovi scatolette tristi e discutibili o trovi ottime macchine ma con prezzi spropositati (o cmq paragonabili agli apple se non più cari, ma a quel punto prendi un apple  :Very Happy:  ). Se vuoi spendere poco e avere uan discreta macchina devi salire almeno a 14". IMHO.

----------

## hardskin1

Avevo visto un Toshiba veramente piccolo, ma non ricordo il modello. Se cerchi sul sito del produttore lo trovi. Ci sono i Vaio e poi ovviamente i powerbook 12".

Cmq quelli veramente piccoli (a parte ovviamente i powerbook) usano tecnologia Centrino, quindi il costo e' quel che e'   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## micron

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Cmq quelli veramente piccoli (a parte ovviamente i powerbook) usano tecnologia Centrino, quindi il costo e' quel che e'  

 

É vero che i portatili equipaggiati di centrino costano parecchio, però ne vale la pena. Basta solo pensare alla durata della batteria: a dir poco spaventosa!

Tenendo conto di questo fattore si può evitare di andare in giro con il carica batterie, quindi si viaggia ancora più leggeri!!  :Wink: 

Detto questo io punterei sull'ibook, ne sono letteralemte innamorato!!  :Very Happy: 

PS: se solo avessi i solidi per comprarmelo...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

[inizio argomenti discutibili]

I migliori notebook, senza confronti, sono gli IBM. Se hai qualche lira in piu', sopratutto se ci devi mettere linux, vai su IBM.

Te lo dice uno che di portatili ne ha visti un bel po', e che ha convertito un bel po' di persone. Chi passa a IBM ci rimane.

I dell sono ottimi perche' il loro costo e' veramente basso. Ottimi anche nelle caratteristiche: ma aspettati un prodotto di qualita' buona, non ottima.

I rimanenti li lascerei perdere, a meno di non andare su di prezzo parecchio.

Tra l'altro IBM costa di piu', e' vero, ma solo lo schermo non e' paragonabile a nessun altro portatile nella stessa fascia di prezzo. Garantito.

Discorso diverso per iBook: semplicemente ottimi. Anche se non ho capito perche' dici che su iBook devi essere costretto a farci girare windows: e' l'unico OS che non gira nativo!!!!  :Cool:  anche MacOS cmq rulez.

Per lo schermo: NON scendere sotto il 14" (1 ti cechi, 2 sotto i 14" gli schermi fanno veramente schifo per qualita', 3 se trovi un notebook sotto i 14" probabilmente stai prendendo una ciofeca...).

[/fine]

----------

## MyZelF

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Avevo visto un Toshiba veramente piccolo, ma non ricordo il modello.

 

Non so se ti riferisci al Portégé R100... a mio parere splendido... prezzo a parte...  :Sad: 

Per qualcosa di più esotico (ed altrettanto costoso): http://www.dynamism.com/

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per lo schermo: NON scendere sotto il 14" (1 ti cechi, 2 sotto i 14" gli schermi fanno veramente schifo per qualita', 3 se trovi un notebook sotto i 14" probabilmente stai prendendo una ciofeca...).

 

Ovviamente non parlavi degli apple, vero?  :Very Happy: 

Ti assicuro che hanno monitor a dir poco favolosi (non sono il solo a dirlo) e sul mio 12" (risoluzione 1024x768) non ti accechi per nulla, anzi, direi che sono rimasto favorevolmente sorpreso dalla chiarezza e leggibilità di caratteri e compagnia.

Se invece parli della famiglia x86 allora posso anche essere d'accordo, come d'accordo sono sugli IBM e il resto del tuo post.

p.s.: per windows credo intendesse che se si trova costretto a installare windows su apple non può, su x86 si  :Smile: 

E io che lo ritenevo un pregio  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ovviamente non parlavi degli apple, vero? 

 

Chiaro! Ho anche detto che gli iBook sono una cosa a parte...  :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: per windows credo intendesse che se si trova costretto a installare windows su apple non può, su x86 si 
> 
> E io che lo ritenevo un pregio 

 

/me si è confuso ma concorda con Shev  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## hardskin1

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se ti riferisci al Portégé R100... a mio parere splendido... prezzo a parte... 
> 
> 

 

Sisi, mi riferivo proprio a quello. Me lo rircordo perche' sono rimasto basito  :Shocked:  dalla caratteristica "Peso". A quel prezzo e' veramente un peccato.

----------

## Peach

Beh... se proprio vogliamo fare gli sboroni ci sarebbe questo:

HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1100

ce l'ha una mia amica che fa la pr per la barilla... m'è venuta la bavetta (che si è subito asciugata dopo aver visto il prezzo)

----------

## d3vah

Beh grazie di tutti i preziosi consigli creo proprio che staserà comincerò un pò di marchette sotto allo stadio cosi tra un mesetto mi prendo ibook 12''   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Auguratemi buona fortuna   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ... e che ha convertito un bel po' di persone. Chi passa a IBM ci rimane.

 

Vero   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

